# Taille écran en mm



## bouthan (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

Après recherches, on trouve la taille en pixels, celle de la diagonale mais jamais la hauteur et la largeur en mm. Quelqu'un peut-il sortir son double-décimètre ? Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mai 2011)

bouthan a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Après recherches, on trouve la taille en pixels, celle de la diagonale mais jamais la hauteur et la largeur en mm. Quelqu'un peut-il sortir son double-décimètre ? Merci



Tu voudrais les dimensions de l'écran ou de l'ipad ?
Parce qu'avec un peu de recherches sur le site Apple tu trouves:
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/specs/


----------



## simnico971 (12 Juillet 2011)

La diagonale est de 9,7"...
Tu convertis les pouces en cm : 9,7"=24,63cm
On la note D, D=24,63.

Le rapport de l'écran vaut 4/3, c'est à dire que longueur/largeur=4/3.
On a donc : longueur=4/3*largeur.
En notant L la longueur et l la largeur, on a : L=l*4/3. (1)

Or, daprès Pythagore, on a : D²=L²+l²
On déduit du (1) : D²=(l*4/3)²+l².
On développe : D²=l²*4²/3²+l²
D'où : D²=(16/9+1)l²
Soit : D²=l²*25/9
Donc : l²=D²*9/25
Donc : l=&#8730;(D²*9/25)
Donc : l=&#8730;(D²)*&#8730;(9/25)
D>0 donc : l=D*&#8730;(9)/&#8730;(25)
Donc : l=D*3/5

On a donc : l=24,63*3/5
l=14,78cm
et : L=14,78*4/3
donc : L=19,70cm

Par calcul, ton écran fait donc du 14,78cmx19,70cm.


----------



## Larme (12 Juillet 2011)

Rhalala... Comme quoi les maths du collège ça peut servir...


----------



## Ealdu (12 Juillet 2011)

@ simnico971: compliment!


----------

